# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapprobleem

## Lievetati

Ik heb cvs,fybro, en spasmofelie. Ik heb door PTSS een zwaar slaapprobleem. Als ik in één nacht 2à3 uren slaap is dat veel. Om de 3 dagen neem ik 4 flunitrazepammen, bovenop mijn gewone pijnmedicatie. Nu was ik gisteren op controle bij mijn dokter, en die adviseerde om eens de dagen dat ik die 4 flunitrazepammen niet neem etumine te proberen. Maar ik heb een verleden achter de rug met zwaar verdovende medicaties. Wie heeft er soms ervaring mee met Etumine. Ik ben een beetje bang voor de afhankelijkheid er van en ook dat ik in de dag niet meer helder van geest zal kunnen zijn.

----------


## Agnes574

4 fluni's is wel érg veel ... niet raar dat je de 'tussendagen' slecht slaapt!
Al 's Seroquel geprobeerd?? Of melatonine 5mg?
Sterkte!!

----------


## Agnes574

Etumine is een anti-psychotica ... en verhoogt de kans op bloedklonters, dus ik zou dit zelf nooit beginnen nemen!
Ook staat er dat 80% 'hervalt' ...
Ik zou om bovenstaande medicatie vragen; Seroquel en/of melatonine 5mg (melatonine herstelt het natuurlijke slaapproces).
Ik neem beide en sindsdien slaap ik goed en ben ik veel vrolijker/positiever en energieker!
Het proberen waard zou ik zeggen ... van die fluni's zou ik proberen af te geraken!!
Ook ik heb CVS,Fybro en hypertonie (overdreven spierspanning) > hiervoor neem ik spierontspanners.

Sterkte!!

----------


## Lievetati

Sorry dat ik niet onmiddellijk antwoordde. Dank je wel voor jullie raadgevingen. Ik ben nog maar nieuw op deze site en moet nog veel leren hoe ik er mee om moet gaan.
Ik neem nu reeds O,25mg melatonine. Misschien moet ik deze eens vermeerderen. Ik heb ondertussen al eens 1 keer etumine geprobeerd, maar mijn lichaam was als verlamd, maar mijn geest werkte gewoon verder. Het blijft bij die ene keer. 
Ik weet ook dat 4 fluni's heel veel is, maar met minder slaap ik gewoon hetzelfde als de andere dagen. Maar ik hoop echt dat ik op een andere gezondere manier mijn slaap zal kunnen vinden.

----------


## Agnes574

0,25mg melatonine gaat je niet helpen... laat je 5MG voorschrijven!!
De Seroquel helpt je te ontspannen, beter te slapen én je energieker en vrolijker te voelen gedurende de dag... vraag 's raad aan je arts?? Ikzelf neem Seroquel 400mg (en nee, ik ben niet schizofreen  :Wink: )
Sterkte!!

----------


## Lievetati

Dankjewel, ik ga zeker er met mijn dokter over spreken.

----------


## Agnes574

Succes en sterkte!!
Laat 's weten hoe het gegaan is ok?
Xx Ag

----------


## MissMolly

0,25 mg is inderdaad een minidosis voor melatonine, dat helpt echt niet bij serieuze slaapproblemen. Daarnaast zou het fijn zijn als je je hoofd wat rustiger kon krijgen, want melatonine is puur een slaaphormoon, dat je lijf verteld dat het bedtijd is.

Er zijn natuurmiddeltjes op basis van o.a. passiebloem, en valeriaan, natuurlijk. Daarbij moet je je wel aan de normale doseringen houden, en ook niet een heel stel verschillende huismiddeltjes naast elkaar gaan slikken, want dan kan je ook wel eens in problemen komen. Want vrij verkrijgbare middelen zijn niet per definitie veilig. Bij te hoge doseringen, verkeerde combinaties, of combinaties met medicijnen op recept die 'elkaar bijten' kan je goed in de problemen komen.
Overleg daarom ook altijd met je arts of je een bepaald huismiddeltje mag gebruiken in combinatie met de medicijnen die je voorgeschreven krijgt.

Een 'natuurgeneesmiddel' dat vaak ook nog wel eens wilde helpen om lichamelijk en geestelijk tot rust te komen, is kava kava. Ik weet alleen niet of dat nog (of weer) verkrijgbaar is, het is destijds uit de handel gehaald na een aantal gevallen van acuut leverfalen. 
Achteraf schijnt het allemaal terug te voeren te zijn geweest op 1 partij van 1 fabrikant, die op een verkeerde manier was gezuiverd, of waarvan een bepaald deel van de wortel niet goed was verwijderd, waardoor er een toxische stof in zat die funest was voor je lever. Het product op zich was dus niet gevaarlijk, er was sprake van een productiefout. Maar ik weet eigenlijk niet of de ban op kava kava ooit weer is opgeheven.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik sukkel al heel mijn leven met slaap/inslaap problemen. Soms zijn er periodes dat ik goed slaap, maar die kan ik op mijn één hand tellen.
Het kan toch wonderen doen als je uit je bed komt en je voelt dat je heel goed geslapen hebt. Het maakt je dag, of het kraakt je dag !

Vroeger heb ik jaren clonazepam gebruikt voor mijn epilepsie, en moet zeggen dat ik daar goed van insliep, maar ik voelde me 's anderdaags wel een zombie door die chemische rommel vandaar dat ik er gestopt mee ben. Heb jaren valeriaan forte genomen voor in te slapen en moet zeggen dat ik daar heel veel baat heb bij gehad. Nu ben ik dormeasan aan proberen, dat is iets nieuws van A vogel. Moet zeggen stinkt  :EEK!: verschrikkelijk, maar hebt wel de indruk dat het helpt. Slaap nog niet zo als het moet zijn, maar voel me toch al wat meer uitgerust.

Wens aan alle slechte slapers heel veel kracht toe. En hoop dat iedereen weer beter mag slapen.

Liefs Do

----------


## Lievetati

Gewoon al te merken dat ik niet te enige ben met zulke problemen dat maakt het al wat minder erg. :Wink: . Vorige nacht heb ik weer alle uren horen slaan op de kerktoren, uitgezonderd half 7. Was om 5u30 buiten gaan liggen op mijn ligzetel, warm ondergedekt met een dekentje, en dan komt er rust in mijn hoofd. 
Had ook al gehoord van dat nieuwe product van Dr. Vogel. Maar ik denk dat ik in de eerste plaats rust in mijn hoofd zal moeten vinden. Het piekeren 's nachts is een echte kwelgeest. 
Ik wil iedereen langs deze weg nog eens bedanken voor de reacties.

----------


## dotito

Inderdaad gepieker daar word een mens soms gek van. Wat bij mij ook heeft geholpen is 's avonds op tijd de tv/pc uitzetten dat helpt ook. 
En als ik echt niet kan slapen na een tijdje sta ik terug op ga ik even naar de living en na een tijdje terug naar bed dat helpt ook. Zeker niet blijven liggen in u bed, want dat levert nog meer gepieker op.

Wat ik ook persoonlijk denk is dat het een beetje in u genen zit dat slecht slapen. Mensen die minder piekeren slapen gewoon beter. Dus met zijn allen proberen minderen te piekeren  :Wink:

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Door het nieuwe product van vogel Dormeasan
Slaap ik echt beter
Inslapen is nog niet helemaal snel maar als ik slaap dan slaap ik goed door
En ben overdag veel minder moe.
Gewoon proberen schaadt het niet dan enz...
Ps ik werk niet bij vogel dit is geen reclame
anMa

----------


## sietske763

dormeasan bestaat al jaren,
heb het ook eens geprobeerd, helaas zonder succes.
fijn dat het bij jou wel helpt!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Is nu niet dat ik daar heel goed van slaap, maar helpt toch een beetje. En wat je zegt dat dormeasan al jaren bestaat dat klopt ja in Nederland, maar in Belgie hebben ze dat vanaf mei van dit jaar. Dat is zoals menstruasan dat verkopen ze ook niet in Belgie, enkel in Nederland  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

nou, dan moet je eens lekker gaan winkelen in nl
zo loop ik altijd te shoppen in spanje en marroko!
ik vind dat er in nl weinig goede dingen zonder recept te krijgen zijn,
maar als ik dit van jou lees lijkt het me in belgie nog moeilijker.
vind het echt raar van die dormeasan, heb het zelf ongeveer 20 jaar geleden hier al gekocht

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja vind dat ook raar dat dat in Nederland al jaren te verkrijgen is en in Belgie niet. Er zal misschien een andere wetgeving op staan of zo? Vind trouwens leuk winkelen in Nederland vooral in de etos, daar hebben ze ook veel medicatie. Daar neem ik altijd een hele voorraad van van alles en nog wat van mee. Bij ons hebben ze dat enkel in een apotheek. Sommige dingen verschillen ook heel veel in prijs. Ja dat zal van land tot land verschillen zeker.

Ja dat klopt in Spanje vind ik ook wel dat je iets meer kan krijgen dan bij ons. Jaren geleden dan spreek ik over een 10 jaar terug nam ik altijd codeïne bruis mee moest je toen geen voorschrift voor hebben. Helaas mag ik dat nu niet meer nemen, heb er ooit is een allergische reactie van gekregen vandaar. Mijn ex schoonmoeder is een spaanse die nam toen ook heel veel mee, zoals slaapmedicatie medicatie tegen migraine enz. Is ook veel goedkoper in Spanje, in Marokko weet ik het niet  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey meiden, ik heb weer met plezier jullie verhalen gelezen....gezellig.... :Big Grin: 
en wat dat slapen betreft....als ik een hele drukke dag dag heb gehad en mij vèèl zorgen maak om Jan en Alleman dan kan ik dus absoluut niet slapen....

Sietske zweert bij de Rescue Spray van Bach....het is bijna op van mij...( dank voor de tip Sietske) misschien moet ik de Nacht Spray eens proberen....van Dr Vogel heb ik nog een restantje in huis...òòk maar eens opmaken en valeriaanpillen zijn ook nog ergens...gossie mikkie ik zou het vergeten....waarschijnlijk slaap ik tevens slecht door de Menopauze....pfffffffff al dat gedraai en gewoel, ik wordt er soms helemaal gek van...benen buiten boord 's nachts....dan weer binnen boord en ga zo maar door...gisteren maar eens pillen van de Hema gekocht...gewoon proberen...voor iedereen is het anders...ja Belgie loopt zeker achter....
dan is Spanje en Marokko èn Duitsland veel prettiger...leuk om iets te kopen wat helpt èn wat ze niet in ons eigen landje zomaar verkopen....Daggggggggg
fijne avond en dag en week etc...hihi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

nou, heb onderhand alweer valium en temesta gehad, helpt verdorie maar 1x
ben er nu zooooooooooo zat van dat ik vanavond alleen nog maar een valium neem en de rest van de pillen(benzo,s)niet inneem, het is zo, de gewenning treedt op dus maar ff paar weken niet veel.
ik rook gewoon een dikke pretsigaar en dan val ik ook wel om.
@elisah,
heb trouwens afgelopen vak. in spanje geen pillen gekocht!!!!(voor het eerst!!)
wel KH blokkers maar die helpen niet, k moet er van afvallen maar het tegengestelde gebeurt

----------


## Lindavb

Ik ben een nieuw lid ik ben 19 jaar en heb vorige week te horen gekregen van de internist dat ik Cvs heb ik ben er nog al van geschrokken en zit met veel vragen. Ergens was het ook een soort van opluchting omdat er bewezen is dat ik ook werkelijk ziek ben, ik raakte er nogal van in de war dat er na maanden lange dokters bezoekjes en onderzoeken steeds niks uit kwam. Maar ik zit met een aantal vragen in me hoofd die me nog al onzeker maken, ik hoop dat iemand mij misschien antwoorden kan geven. Ik ben nu al een hele tijd vermoeid dat is begonne doordat ik plotseling van een op de andere dag heel duizelig werd bijna flauw viel en niet meer op mijn benen kon staan. Dat gevoel van bijna flauwvallen is wel wat minder maar de andere klachten worden met de dag erger maar dat zijn de klachten die ik nog wel kan begrijpen. Maar de volgende klachten vind ik moeilijk te verwoorden en klinken misschien nog al raar. Is het normaal dat ik zo afwezig ben ik heb het idee da ik wel leef en er ben maar toch ook weer niet alsof ik in een soort doorzichtige bal zit. Het lijkt alsof alles langs me heen gaat dat ik soms wel antwoord op mensen terwijl ik helemaal niet weet wat er gezegt word, het lijkt alsof geluid ook wat later en zachter binnen komt. Ik voel me niet helder van geest vergeet veel kan bijna niks onthouden als ik ergens ben geweest lijkt het meer alsof dat een droom was. Ik word er behoorlijk bang van het lijkt alsof ik een ander mens word en vraag me af of dit normale klachten zijn van Cvs? Ik kan me ook niet concentreren of me gedachten ergens op vast houden, het klinkt mssn raar ma het lijkt net of mijn ziel uit mn lichaam gaat elke dag een beetje meer alsof ik op een of andere manier een beetje op een andere wereld zit als de mensen om me heen, ik weet dat het nogal raar klinkt maar zo voel ik me echt ik wordt daar best gek van en vraag me bijna heel de dag af of dat er bij hoort en of dat minder gaat worden en hopelijk helemaal weg gaat want ik voel me heel iemand anders alsof alles is veranderd. Doordat ik bijna niks kan zit ik heel veel thuis en zit maar te piekeren en te piekeren ik wil er alles aan doen om weer beter te worden want dit ben ik niet ik was altijd actief en bezig. Doordat ik thuis zit zijb mijn telefoon, computer en tv m'n grootste vrienden gevonden zijn die prikkels slecht voor me en zou dat een aanleiding zijn tot dat vage wazige gevoel dat ik heb? Doordat ik zeg maar een beetje geisioleerd raak en alleen nog maar naar schermen kijk? Ik mis heel erg mijn sociale contacten en het praten met vrienden van mijn leeftijd het maakt me echt heel onzeker. Ik moet nog 2 maanden wachten voordat ik in therapie kan dus ben zelf maar begonnen om een boekje bij te houden met wat ik wel en niet kan iedere dag en hoe ik me voel elke dag ook probeer ik voor me zelf nog zoveel mogelijk te doen ook al word ik al naar tandenpoetsen broek aan trekken of aardapel schillen bijv. Al dood moe. Maar ik doe ademhalings en ontspannings oefeningen, want mijn fysiotherapeut zecht dat mijn spieren bijna altijd heel erg gespannen staan ook al heb ik juist zelf het idee dat ik helemaal ben verslapt en dat mijn spieren zwak zijn. Verder probeer ik iedere dag de hond 10min. Uit te laten en stap op de hometrainer en ik doe met gewichtjes van 1 kilo mn armen trainen. Is dit goed of werkt dat juist a van rechts? En welke voeding en vitamine worden aangeraden? Want wil graag een ander eetpatroon aan nemen want op mijn leeftijd bestond dat natuurlijk alleen uit fast food ik ben geen liefhebber van vlees vis en groente ma eet dat nu al meer. Maar mijn grootste vraag en zorg is eigenlijk als ik in therapie ga kan ik dan voorledig na lange duur genezen van Cvs? Ook al duurt dat jaren of heb ik het de rest van me leven? Ik zal er alles aan doen als het te genezen valt want het voelt alsof mijn leven nu elke dag word afgenomen..en ik hoorden dat er geen medicijnen voor Cvs is klopt dat? Of is er misschien medicijnen voor dat wazige vage gevoel dat gevoel dat ik afwezig ben en alles langs me heen gaat dat ik in een doorzichtige bal zit? Want dat is zo frustrerend! Ik hoop hier mee duidelijke uitleg te hebben gegeven en hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen en mij antwoorden kan geven. 

Gr. Linda

----------


## Lievetati

Lieve Linda,
eerst en vooral wil ik je zeggen hoe jammer ik het vind dat je reeds op zo'n jonge leeftijd met deze ziekte geconfronteerd wordt. Je zit met een heleboel vragen. Dat is heel normaal. Ik ben nu reeds bijna 5 jaar totaal werkonbekwaam door cvs, fybro, spasmofelie. En nog kamp ik met dezelfde vraag: is dit ooit te genezen? Antwoord: geen enkel dokter tot waar ik tot op heden bijj geweest ben, heeft mij daar een positief antwoord op kunnen geven. Omdat die ziekte onvoorspelbaar is. Voor iedere patiënt verloopt het genezigingsproces anders. Ik heb een programma gevolgd in het ziekenhuis te Duffel. De Levanter noemt dat. Dat zijn 20 weken, 3 dagen per week, een dag gaan volgen. Dit programma biedt een integratieve benadering voor somatoforme stoornissen, in het cvs-fybromyalgie spectum, doelend op fysieke recondionering, psycho-educatie, experiëntiële therapie en cognitief-gedragstherapeutische begeleiding. Allemaal moeilijke woorden, om gewoon te zeggen, hier leer je hoe je met je ziekte moet leren omgaan, hoe je je leven anders moet leren plannen. Hoe je moet leren doseren .....enz....
Wat betreft medicatie: er is nog geen enkel pilletje uitgevonden dat cvs genezen kan. Enkel zien dat je genoeg magnesium neemt, en Omega 3-6-9, biedt ondersteuning voor je concentratie. Ook ik kan amper 10' met iets bezig zijn zonder dat mijn concentratie weg gaat. Ik heb het de laatste keer nog tegen mijn dokter gezegd, en hij heeft me geantwoord dat dat heel vervelend is, maar dat dat heel normaal is, en niets om je zorgen over te maken. 
Heb je ook al eens gedacht aan mindfulness te volgen. Een échte aanrader. Ik heb mindfulness leren kennen door mijn ziekte, en geloof me, had ik dit niet leren kennen, ik zou zeker en vast al lang opgegeven hebben. 
Ook, hoe moe je ook bent, blijf aub bewegen. Niet denken, "bah, ik ben te moe, ik blijf lekker in de zetel liggen", maar neen, al je moed bij elkaar rapen, en toch je toereke blijven doen met je hondje. Trouwens dat doe ikzelf ook. Ik doe ook maandag, woensdag, vrijdag,conditieoefeningen. Ik heb een cross-walker (een van de beste toestellen, omdat daar alle spieren mee getraind worden) een home trainer, en een loopband. Ik ben nu, na enkele maanden er volledig er van tussen te liggen, door een zware terugval van mijn Fybro, terug aan 6' op elk toestel, op het laagste niveau.
Probeer je ook niet al te veel te isoleren. Ik zelf ben 46 jaar en het enigste dat ik ken zijn mijn vier muren, en wekelijks één keer naar mijn therapeut. Maar jij bent nog veel te jong om je nu al zo totaal je af te zonderen. Doe daar iets aan aub? Vertel je vrienden, hoe moeilijk je het hebt, en dat je soms niet lang op een fuif, of op een andere activiteit aanwezig kunt zijn, maar ga toch. Blijf in contact met andere mensen. 
Ik hoop dat ik je al een beetje heb kunnen helpen. Maar wanhoop niet. Soms lijkt het of je komt geen stap verder, maar dan heb je weer dagen dat het een beetje beter zal gaan. Leer genieten, van kleine dingen, de warmte van de zon op je gelaat, het ontluiken van een mooie bloem, het gezang van de ontwakende vogels 's morgens, de lach van een kind, een vriendelijk gebaar van een vriend, ..... enz. Je moet ze alleen zien, die kleine dingen, en er voor open staan.
Heel veel sterkte, Hilde

----------


## MissMolly

@lindavb
Wat jij beschrijft klinkt als dissociatie, niet meer echt in contact staan met de wereld.
Dat kan inderdaad door vermoeidheid komen, maar het kunnen ook allebei oorzaken van iets anders zijn.
Ik denk dat het wel belangrijk is dat je je behandelend arts hierover vertelt.

Heb je overigens wel een goed lichamelijk onderzoek gehad? Is je bloed en urine onderzocht op alle mogelijke tekorten en aandoeningen?

Ik was ook al zeker een jaar erg moe, steeds depressiever, sliep beroerd, had spier- en gewrichtsklachten, maag-darmklachten, en nog veel meer van die vage dingen. Ik was absoluut niet ziek, maar gewoon niet mezelf, en niet vooruit te branden.

Ze hebben me helemaal binnenstebuiten gekeerd, getest op zuikerziekte, cholesterolgehalte, lever- en nierfunctie, en alle mogelijke tekorten.
Uiteindelijk kwam er maar één ding uit: vitamine D gebrek....
Maar laat dat nu werkelijk al mijn klachten verklaren....

Ik slik nu een paar maanden vrij hooggedoseerde vitamines bij, en hoewel het nog steeds niet goed gaat, merk ik wel verschil. Ik denk dus niet dat het bij mij het enige probleem is, er zal heus ook wel stress en werkelijke oververmoeidheid meespelen, maar dat vitamine D tekort deed me in mijn huidige situatie net wel de das om.

Het heeft dus zeker zin om eens te laten testen of er ook lichamelijke oorzaken meespelen. Als je niet goed in je vel zit kunnen dergelijke tekorten je net over het randje duwen van wat je nog aankan.

----------


## Agnes574

@Linda,
Ik heb ook CVS (gehad .. ze zeggen nu dat ik Fybromyalgie heb..???) en ik voelde me in het begin precies hetzelfde als jou... héél vervelende klachten!! Dit was in '99 en duurde zeker een jaar .. nu heb ik er af en toe nog last van met periodes, maar minder erg gelukkig!!
Héél véél sterkte meid!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb al jarenlang de indruk dat CVS en fibromyalgie 2 zijden van dezelfde medaille zijn, met andere woorden: 2 uitingsvormen van dezelfde aandoening.
En misschien is het ook wel net wat iemand op dat moment het meeste prtoblemen bezorgt.
Chronische vermoeidheid (non-restorative sleep, noemen ze dat zo mooi in het Engels: niet uitrusten van de slaap) is een van de centrale klachten bij fibromyalgie.
En bij CVS worden de spier- en gewrichtsklachten vaak als bijkomend symptoom genoemd.

Ik heb dus heel sterk het vermoeden dat wanneer de patient vooral klaagt over de tender points en de pijn in spieren en aanhechtingen - en, o ja, ik ben ook altijd moe -, er eerder een label fibro aan gehangen wordt, en als er vooral geklaagd wordt over de eeuwige moeheid en de pijn in rug, heupen en nek en passant genoemd wordt, dan denken ze het eerst aan CVS.

----------


## Agnes574

Mee eens MissMolly!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga morgen toch ook weer eens een volledig bloedonderzoek aanvragen ... kan geen kwaad hé!

----------


## MissMolly

Eens in de zoveel tijd een bloedonderzoek kan so wie so geen kwaad, dat zou boeven een bepaalde leeftijd eigenlijk ene periodieke standaard moeten zijn, al was het maar voor een vroegtijdige opsporing van veel voorkomende aandoeningen als diabetes, hoog cholesterolgehalte, leverfunciestoornissen of bloedarmoede.
En ik verbaas me steeds weer over de grote groepen mensen met vitaminetekorten, terwijl er over het algemeen in Nederland toch relatief veel groente en fruit gegeten wordt, dus je zou zeggen dat je genoeg binnen moet krijgen.

Zouden er door die intensieve landbouw en substraatteelt dan toch minder van bepaalde voedingsstoffen in de groente zitten dan vroeger? Je zou het haast gaan denken.

----------


## plexa

Misschien lees ik niet helemaal goed maar ik zie nergens de oorzaken van slaapeloosheid? Een aantal klanten van mij hebben ook last gehad van slaapeloosheid en dit had echt verschillende oorzaken. Toen de oorzaken gevonden waren kon ik ze producten aanbevelen maar wat bij de meeste hielp was aloevera-gel

Als iemand meer informatie wil hebben of wat meer uitleg dan hoor ik het graag

----------


## dotito

Kan je dat product in België ook verkrijgen?

Groetjes do

----------


## plexa

> Kan je dat product in België ook verkrijgen?
> 
> Groetjes do


Beste Do,

Dat is uiteraard mogelijk. Via mijn website is het mogelijk om deze te bestellen via de webshop en dan in de webshop links bovenaan land kiezen. 

Graag zou ik nog wel willen adviseren voordat je iets bestelt zodat het ook wel aanslaat. Je kan mij ook een berichtje sturen via contactformulier op de site.

Groetjes,
Petr

----------


## MissMolly

Beste Plexa,
ik vind het eerlijk gezegd nogal onprettig dat u hier als verkoper klanten komt werven, mensen vragen om een _objectief_ dvies, niet om een verkooppraatje. En U adviseert alleen produkten die u zelf aan de man brengt, en reageert op dit forum alleen op onderwerpen waar u uw produkt aan kunt prijzen.

Dat stoort mij behoorlijk, en ik vind het ook niet eerlijk naar de forumleden toe.

Bovendien lijkt het me op zijn minst verstandig als mensen eens naar de dokter gaan om te laten testen aan WELKE stoffen ze een tekort hebben, in plaats van zelf op eigen houtje met natuurmiddeltjes te gaan rommelen. Van veel vitamines en mineralen kan een teveel immers ook schadelijk zijn.

Supplementen zijn op zich natuurlijk niet verkeerd, maar ze helpen alleen als ze een stof leveren waar een tekort aan is, dus waar het lichaam extra behoefte aan heeft. Anders is het gewoon geld verspillen.

----------


## plexa

> Beste Plexa,
> ik vind het eerlijk gezegd nogal onprettig dat u hier als verkoper klanten komt werven, mensen vragen om een _objectief_ dvies, niet om een verkooppraatje. En U adviseert alleen produkten die u zelf aan de man brengt, en reageert op dit forum alleen op onderwerpen waar u uw produkt aan kunt prijzen.
> 
> Dat stoort mij behoorlijk, en ik vind het ook niet eerlijk naar de forumleden toe.
> 
> Bovendien lijkt het me op zijn minst verstandig als mensen eens naar de dokter gaan om te laten testen aan WELKE stoffen ze een tekort hebben, in plaats van zelf op eigen houtje met natuurmiddeltjes te gaan rommelen. Van veel vitamines en mineralen kan een teveel immers ook schadelijk zijn.
> 
> Supplementen zijn op zich natuurlijk niet verkeerd, maar ze helpen alleen als ze een stof leveren waar een tekort aan is, dus waar het lichaam extra behoefte aan heeft. Anders is het gewoon geld verspillen.



Mijn excuses dat het zo overkomt. Volgens mij schrijf ik ook dat het belangrijk is om te weten wat de oorzaak is en dat mijn klanten baat hadden bij mijn producten. 

Als iemand interesse heeft dan kan ik daar toch over praten? Ik dwing niemand ergens toe en geef zeker eerlijk advies. Ik heb zelf ook baat bij tevreden klanten.

Teveel aan vitamines en mineralen is inderdaad ook niet goed, je lichaam moet in balans zijn, dat is het belangrijkste. Daarom is het ook belangrijk om te weten wat de oorzaak is zodat er op ingespeeld kan worden.

----------


## MissMolly

Het feit dat u hier post met het doel om uw produkten te verkopen maakt het voor mijheel moeilijk om uw bijdragen serieus te nemen. Ik neem meteen aan dat u gelooft in de supplementen die u verkoopt, daar gaat het niet om, maar uw doel is uiteindelijk toch klantjes te winnen. 

En dat vind ik persoonlijk strijdig met het doel van dit soort fora, waar mensen juist komen om onbevooroordeelde ervaringsfeiten te weten te komen van lotgenoten, niet om een reclamebooschappen van een verkoper te lezen.

Dan zou ik eerlijk gezegd liever zien dat het forum een aparte lijst met gesponsorde links zou hebben, waarmee het voortbestaan van het forum gefinancierd kan worden, en waarbij het voor iedereen duidelijk is dat het om reclame gaat.

----------


## plexa

Ik moet toegeven dat ik inderdaad reuze enhousiast ben over onze producten. Geen punt, als u er zich aan stoort dan zou ik proberen op een andere manier te reageren op berichten.

Groetjes,
Petr

----------

